# GSM Dial-in-Router / Alternative zum MoRoS von Insys



## Benjamin (5 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Dial-in-Router für GSM/GPRS auf Ethernet.
Das von mir favorisierte Gerät von Insys ist leider erst Ende des Jahres lieferbar.

Kennt jemand ähnliche Geräte in der Preisklasse < 900 €

Danke

Benjamin


----------



## eberle (20 Juli 2007)

*verfügbare GPRS-Ethernet-Router von Insys*

Es gibt von Insys drei Geräte, die als GPRS-Ethernet-Router arbeiten:

* INSYS GPRS 5.0 Ethernet: 1 Ethernetport, verfügbar ab Lager, optional auch mit EDGE!

* MoRoS GPRS: 4-Port-Switch (LAN)

* MoRoS GPRS PRO: zusätzliche Funktionen stateful Firewall, OpenVPN-Server und -Client, serielle Schnittstelle als serieller Server oder für 2. Modem (Redundanz)


MoRoS GPRS und MoRoS GPRS PRO sind ab Mitte August verfügbar - Sie müssen nicht bis zum Jahresende warten!!

Für weitere Details erreichen Sie mich unter weberle@insys-tec.de


----------



## Benjamin (20 Juli 2007)

Ja genau, der MoRoS GPRS ist aber noch nicht lieferbar (es hieß Quartal 3, davor Quartal 2 ... und dann wird erst mal eine Beta-Version auf den Markt geworfen). Deshalb suche ich ja eine Alternative. Den WebCommunicator habt ihr ja schlie0lich abgekündigt, ohne dass schon Ersatz vorhanden wäre.

Beim GPRS-Ethernet-Adapter muss man mit den gravierenden Einschränkungen der GPRS-Technik leben. GPRS-Geräte sind von außen nur mit größerem Aufwand erreichbar. Dies wird von den Anbietern aber nur zu gerne verschwiegen, sondern es werden nur die Vorteile herausgestellt.

Ich habe inzwischen ein _Net Box Wireless Router _von Net Module bestellt. Hat zwar keinen Switch, sieht aber dennoch ganz vernünftig aus.


----------



## eberle (20 Juli 2007)

*Verfügbarkeit MoRoS GPRS*

Es ist richtig, daß die GPRS-Netze in Deutschland (und in vielen anderen Ländern auch) pauschal Sicherheit vor Erreichbarkeit setzen und keine  eingehende IP-Verbindung zu den GPRS-Geräten zulassen. Diese Sicherheit hat natürlich auch Vorteile wie Schutz vor Angriffen und Schutz vor Überlastung und Kosten durch Müll, aber vor lauter Sicherheit geht dann gerade das nicht, was man im M2M-Bereich braucht. (Das ist für Consumer-Anwendungen kein Problem, aber für industrielle Nutzer eine massive Einschränkung. )

Es gibt zwei Lösungen, um eine eingehende IP-Verbindung zu ermöglichen:
1. Änderung der Routing/Firewall-Regeln: Bei den Telekom-Providern geht das ab ca. 1000 Stück, die einfache Alternative ist "mdex fixed.IP" (www.mdex.de) ab Stückzahl 1 und der Möglichkeit eines kostenlosen 90-Tage-Tests. mdex fixed.IP bildet für den Kunden eine geschlossene Benutzergruppe aus mobilen Geräten und aus Zugängen über Internet (VPN) mit statischen IP-Adressen.
=> Damit können Sie Ihre Applikation mit dem billigeren INSYS GPRS 5.0 Ethernet realisieren

2. VPN: Das GPRS-Endgerät baut als erstes einen VPN-Tunnel (zB OpenVPN) zum Firmennetz auf; diese Verbindungsrichtung ist ja erlaubt. Der OpenVPN-Tunnel stellt an den Enden virtuelle Netzwerkinterfaces her, über die in beide Richtungen ungehindert ein- und ausgehende Verbindungen erzeugt werden können.
=> MoRoS GPRS PRO im Betrieb als OpenVPN-Client, Gegenstelle kann ein PC sein, oder auch in Kürze ein MoRoS LAN PRO sein.

Verfügbarkeit: 
MoRoS GPRS und die neuen PRO-Versionen laufen schon seit einiger Zeit stabil in unseren Tests und bei Pilotkunden. Wir liefern ab August allgemein aus.

Die Abkündigung des WebCommunicators war wirklich kurz. Den schwarzen Peter möchte ich aber nicht öffenlich weiterreichen.


----------



## Benjamin (20 Juli 2007)

Danke erst mal für die Erläuterungen.
zu 1)
Und was kostet der Dienst dann nach Ablauf der 90 Tage? Es geht um einen Bereich von ca. 3-5 Geräten pro Jahr

zu 2)
Die Fernwartung ist dann aber an einen bestimmten Rechner/Firmennetz gebunden? Oder?
Welche Einrichtungen sind denn auf der Gegenseite (z.B. mein Arbeitsplatz, Kunde) zu treffen? Hardare? Software?
Kenne mich mit VPN-Netzen leider überhaupt nicht aus.


----------



## eberle (23 Juli 2007)

*Erreichbarkeit von GPRS-Geräten / mdex, VPN*

mdex fixed.ip
* Achtung: nach 90 Tagen hört der Testbetrieb automatisch auf - das verhindert unerwünschte Kosten, aber es tut dann auch einfach nicht mehr!
* Kosten ca 4€/Monat - die detaillierte Preisliste finden Sie im mdex-Portal, wenn Sie sich angemeldet haben (http://www.mdex.de/index.php?id=webshop)

Anforderungen an ein VPN:
* für die Anbindung über Internet an die eigene mdex-Benutzergruppe liefert mdex einen vordefinierten OpenVPN-Client aus. Ihr lokales Netz muß nur eine ausgehende Verbindung auf Port 1194(UDP) erlauben.
* für den VPN-Tunnel vom GPRS-Gerät zum Leitstand, muß der Leitstand (oder der Firmen-Router) eingehende Verbindungen auf Port 1194(UDP) erlauben. Die Konfigurationsdatei für den OpenVPN-Server im Leitstand erstellt der MoRoS GPRS PRO weitgehend selbständig.

... das ist wirklich schon alles
Die OpenVPN-Software finden Sie unter http://openvpn.net/download.html

Mfg
Werner Eberle
weberle@insys-tec.de


----------

